# Skipper! :)



## littlemissmiss7 (May 24, 2010)

Skipper


----------



## rlw (Mar 30, 2010)

Great color!


----------



## jeanclaudeasher (May 20, 2010)

Very pretty =)


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's beautiful!


----------



## littlemissmiss7 (May 24, 2010)

thanks  ive had bettas since i was in kidergarden but i just got rly interseted in colors n types n all that


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

pretty! blue betta's are something special *lol*


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Gorgeous betta!!


----------



## littlemissmiss7 (May 24, 2010)

thanks! do you guys see the spots on his dorsal? those just got there. well acctually i dont hink you could have noticed them from ya know normally looking at him but... if ya look close theyre there


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Wow hes so pretty!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

I love the spots! Clampy has those too! So handsome!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Ooh! Pretty fish! He looks like Bloo!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Love em all up!!!!


----------



## SemioticSleep (Mar 31, 2010)

I have that tank for my female betta.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

He's soooooo blue! Love it!


----------



## LightsYouOnFire (Feb 8, 2010)

very purdy


----------

